# In search of USA made kitchen accesories



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I am trying to get rid of all of the plastic in my kitchen - I am replacing it with wood, stainless steel and glass. In particular, I am currently looking for at least one 8-13 quart stainless steel mixing bowl and a set of measuring spoons. Does anyone have some leads? Leahman's always seems to be out of stock with their kitchen supplies.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

You can get that size mixing bowl at Target.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Salekdarling said:


> I am trying to get rid of all of the plastic in my kitchen - I am replacing it with wood, stainless steel and glass. In particular, I am currently looking for at least one 8-13 quart stainless steel mixing bowl and a set of measuring spoons. Does anyone have some leads? Leahman's always seems to be out of stock with their kitchen supplies.


I don't know what your budget range is, but Chef's online is a decent place. We've had decent luck from the things we've ordered.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> You can get that size mixing bowl at Target.


I looked at the 12 quart mixing bowl from Target and it said imported on the web page. I'm looking to buy USA made more than anything. If it comes down to it, I'll definitely buy that because it's in my price range.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

PurpleHeartJarhead said:


> I don't know what your budget range is, but Chef's online is a decent place. We've had decent luck from the things we've ordered.


Thanks! Looking into it now. :kiss:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Look at Anchor for storage... http://amzn.com/B002MW3IE4 (made in the USA, this is just one of many they sell).

For glass cookware, Pyrex, again one example: http://amzn.com/B00004SZ7N (made in USA) They also have storage too.

For cooking you can't beat All Clad... of course it costs s small fortune, but you'll never have to buy cookware again. Made in the USA except for the lids. http://amzn.com/B004XC1SAC (one fairly nice assortment... they have many plus you can buy the pots individually too)

Pyrex is pretty easy to find at second hand/resale stores. On rare occasion I've seen Anchor, never anything from All Clad.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Still a lot of glass made in North America, like CulexPipiens mentioned, stainless is tougher around here at least.

http://www.amazon.com/Vollrath-69130-Wear-Ever-Heavy-Mixing/dp/B001TA33JK
:dunno:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

cast iron or stay out of the kitchen..... except the soup pot that is. The cauldron has past it's time.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Made in the USA...........*

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/

http://www.regalware.com/

http://www.americansworking.com/kitchen.html

:2thumb:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you tried hitting local flea markets? How about yard/garage/barn sales? Are there any "antique" stores around that have a ton of crap in the yard and a big old barn out back? Check for local auctions of farms or older homes! Look through the listings and see if it feels like an older couple or at least an older collection of random "junk".

Stop in some of these places and talk to the folks, let them know what you are looking for. We used to do great at 'dumpy looking antique stores' back when I was trading older cast iron stoves and pieces for cook stoves! They always had BOXES of older kitchen utensils and such, stored 'out back'.

Just remember your etiquette, they are in it to make money. If there is a box that has a few items you desire, offer them a price for the whole box. Many times we made out better buying a few boxes than pawing through each one to get one or two items. All those green and yellow wooden handled implements are stainless, and some of those old knives and 'crap' in the bottom have been used for 50 or more years and still ready to use again. Yes, there will be a fair amount of junk too, you can donate it or sell it for a few bucks at the flea market to a dealer.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

www.madeinamericastore.com


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Forgot to mention Lodge is also made in the USA, at least partially. From their site:



> All of our foundry Seasoned Cast Iron and our Seasoned Carbon Steel products are manufactured in the USA and always will be. All Enameled Cast Iron products are made in China to our strict quality standards


http://amzn.com/B004QM8SLG


----------

